# TFO TiCrX 10wt 9" 4pc FOR SALE



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

TFO TiCrX 10wt 9" 4pc 
Has never seen the water. To many shoulder surgery's to cast this super rod. First 140.00 gets it

Please respond to this email [email protected] to make contact. Rod location is in Navarre


----------

